# Compass Apiary on a Sculpture Farm



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

So, are those objects on top of the bait hives 'sculpture'?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

We have come to the conclusion that a pretty piece of firewood or driftwood on top of a bait hives improves success in catching swarms.


----------

